# Grilled Wild Boar Tenderloins, SMOKED Banana, SMOKED Zucchini, & then Vanilla EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy Thursday to all!

Just finished my dinner and here it is.

Thank you tons for sharing in my meal!













DSCF5686.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






I started out with these 4 wild boar tenderloins...













DSCF5687.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5688.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And I took a small container of vanilla extract and added that, with equal parts olive oil into a Ziplock plastic bag...













DSCF5689.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5690.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






I added the boar tenderloins to that bag of "oil-vanilla" and returned it to the fridge for two hours...













DSCF5691.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






Meanwhile, in my little gas smoker, I had one or two pieces of hickory chips left that got poured in, along with pistachio shells and a Madagascar Vanilla Bean...













DSCF5694.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






I sprayed a perforated grill dish with an "olive oil spray can" and added the vanilla bean to it...













DSCF5695.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And some sliced raw zucchini...













DSCF5696.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5697.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And then I cut the vanilla bean down the middle - to get more smoke taste into it...













DSCF5698.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And added 1 and 1/2 sliced bananas...(my dogs ate the other half)...













DSCF5699.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And I put that on my little gas smoker for 10 minutes...













DSCF5700.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






Meanwhile, I fired up the little humble grill with natural charcoal and some grill grates sprayed with that same olive oil can...













DSCF5701.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And raised the smoker lid to snap a picture...













DSCF5702.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And cut apart some fresh chives (my favorite herb) with scissors...













DSCF5703.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5704.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And then put the wild boar tenderloins atop the grill grates on the grill...













DSCF5705.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And it was sort of a "12 minute dance" of sorts - searing on 3 sides, approx 4 minutes per odd shape/side...













DSCF5706.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






But I'd removed the smoked goods after 10 minutes...













DSCF5707.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5708.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And I let the meat "rest" once it came in...













DSCF5709.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5710.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And it SMELLED hypnotic - VANILLA everywhere!!!!! I was in love with the aroma!!!!!













DSCF5711.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And I plated that together...dousing it with Tunisian Olive Oil before sitting down...and freshly ground black pepper - lots!













DSCF5712.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






And serving with a little "escargot plate" filled with various sea salts - up at "11 o'clock" are Black Cyprus flakes, then moving clockwise to ground red Hawaiian sea salt, Hawaiian coffee salt, black truffle sea salt, ground pink Himalayan sea salt, and in the middle was jade green bamboo sea salt...













DSCF5713.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






The smell of vanilla was most pronounced when the meat was brought in - GORGEOUS!













DSCF5714.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5715.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






The chive smell was fantastic too - although I am biased to anything 'CHIVES' and think that's a great restaurant name or name for something, yes?













DSCF5716.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






The smoked banana was like cream, and yet worked SHOCKINGLY well against the meat! I would absolutely do that combo again, and/or for company, as it was sensational and not "too sugary" or out of balance... It was, downright interesting and different (or to my simpleton ways of cooking) and quite enjoyable!













DSCF5717.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5718.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5719.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






The meat was cooked to perfection at a "medium rare" point - some end pieces more "medium" and yet super soft and vanilla-esque; and then some center cuts "almost" rare, yet overall just medium rare and still soft, elegant and beautiful!













DSCF5720.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5721.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5722.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5723.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






The zucchini was wonderful too! Al dente a bit, yet smoky, and lovely against the chives and bananas and VANILLA! Yes, did I mention yet, that our entire property now smells like vanilla????? Smiles. (I love it anyway)...













DSCF5724.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5725.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014


















DSCF5726.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






The light "pink Himalayan sea salt" did serve me the best with this dish, though life is about having choices, and I enjoyed having such indeed!













DSCF5727.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 27, 2014






Thank you again for sharing in my Thursday!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful dish Leah.

Where do you find all this different meat at.   Not local I assume.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you C farmer - so very much!

For years I have loved exotic game meat as much as my precious fish and mollusks and/or seafood etc.; and thus ordered it online wherever I lived. (And I moved A LOT).

Mostly, in the past, I ordered off exoticmeatsandmore.com but recently bought some goods at a local store, or "one hour's drive" from where I am, and so for now that most certainly will do or I will "make it work." I'm very grateful and pleased.

Today's meat was cooked really to perfection, if I may be humble enough to share that fact (smiles) and I'm delighted that you enjoyed it.

The entire block smells like vanilla and I think that improves my neighborhood actually!!!

Happy THURSDAY of beautiful things to YOU!!!!!!!

Make today delicious!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dandl93 (Mar 27, 2014)

Leah

What a beautiful meal and great mix of ingrediants.We cook with bananas and plantains quit often thank you for another idea.

I have to keep my banana stalks tied up high so my dogs wont eat them all.They still get a few every day LOL

Dan


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Dan, thank you so very much!

That you have banana stalks? And right, within reach, where you are??? Well that is just downright majestic!

I loved this meal more than I imagined I would, and will now add it to "company rotations" and thus share it!

Thanks for nice words!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dandl93 (Mar 27, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Dan, thank you so very much!
> 
> That you have banana stalks? And right, within reach, where you are??? Well that is just downright majestic!
> 
> ...


Leah 

I have about 100 banana trees and another 50 plantain trees on my property.It keeps my family and friends happy.A whole stalk of bananas here sell for about $5 not worth taking to the markets but great eating.

Dan


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Well Dan, you live in Paradise! You must cook with Plantains and such so much! Fantastic!!! I look forward to your next posts too!

That sounds incredible!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh Leah........I knew this had to be you when I saw the tread title.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We have a 20,000 acre ranch about 35 min from here that run over in wild hogs. Although I am not one of the "chosen hunters", I am good friends with one of the 8 special ones. So when the call comes out that there is a herd moving through, the boys set up in their areas and take as many as they can.....sometimes over 20 in a day........two or 3 day in a row.

There is much more to this yarn but I don't want to hi-jack your thread........just to say that the kids are going out this coming Sun and I have requested back straps to smoke for all the guys next week. Your ideas are what got me to thinking......little medallions as figure food while we process all the meat. Nothing goes to waste.....nothing....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you Brad, and that terrain must be something out of a documentary practically! And it sounds fabulous!

Feel free to "hijack" or post photos or video or written things (so long as it's kind) in any of my threads - I happily SHARE with all and don't mind at all if someone chimes in and shares their similar food too or adds some photo or whatever it be! The more the merrier!

Meanwhile, WOW, you live in a great place - but then I've said that before, right? Smiles. Vitamin D? Please? SEND!!!!!

Many thanks! Always great to hear from you!

This boar was really lovely and I'm delighted you enjoyed!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2014)

Another terrific meal, Leah. I have tried Polynesian pork dishes with banana but never vanilla. You do inspire experimentation. Thank you!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much Disco!

The combination was a lovely surprise!! And the aroma was genuinely interesting and quite fun!

Happy Thursday to you!!! Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 27, 2014)

The pigs out here trash everything......looks like rotor-tillers went through the place. We have a 10' by 12' refer that we hang the pigs in while we work on them. Two of the dozen or so guys that help are butchers by trade so breaking them down goes along pretty smooth. I can get a 150 lb or so pig on my smoker so that gets started about midnight one night to be ready about 5 pm the next night. The guys work on the meat......cut and wrap........I usually get the grinding and sausage making part (with help). Some of the small pigs get smoked and picked apart as the day goes........and the gals are the most important part (I got told to say that......and I do agree). They work their little butts off to keep food and drink at the ready.

Brad


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a pretty extrodinary combination of flavours .
I never thought to smoke bananas .
Wild boar here a bit tricky I have eaten it but I want to know where it's been. 
We ship tons of it to Europe .
Vanilla s one of those heavenly flavours to good to be restricted to deserts!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome post Leah you always get me to thinking outside the box.....     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----Rich


----------



## smoking b (Mar 28, 2014)

I somehow missed this Leah but that looks great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am going to give your smoked banana with vanilla a try - I am intrigued by it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Any time I have smoked a banana I always sliced it & loaded it with some more sweetness such as nutella or other such thing... Thanks for the idea


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 28, 2014)

nice


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 28, 2014)

Good Morning *Brad! *And what pig stories and terrain you've got out there! I imagine that set of interesting "festivities" and then feasting, is like no other!! Your cooking sounds HUGE!!! And fantastic!

And thank you so much *Mick!* Isn't vanilla the best smell ever??? From candles to perfume or food; I could paint the walls, dogs, and porch with vanilla aromas and never be tired of it!!! Smiles. Hypnotic stuff!!

Many thanks *Rich!* I'm flattered if any of my minimalistically arranged creations inspire one and out of the box! Thank you tons!

Thank you* Jeremy* too! Have fun with your next banana cookings, as you've been whipping up such a tasty smorgasbord of treats lately, that I bet whatever you do with it, shall be incredible!!

And *Newsmokeguy, *thanks very much! I'm glad you enjoyed this neighbor! Where in Mass are you, if I may ask? (As I think the vanilla smell must have saturated all of New England it was so strong! Smiles. Many thanks!

Happy Friday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

